# new pet shop in nottingham



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

new pet shop opens this sunday at japanese water gardens on the a52 nottingham.
one stop pets and exotics.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i thought it was open already went today and its not open yet... shall pop round on sunday


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

is it worth a trip from stafford?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> i thought it was open already went today and its not open yet... shall pop round on sunday


we're in notts on sunday mate, sami's getting inked.

let us know what time you'll be heading over.

We'll be in the centre (hockley).

sure we'll sort something out 

Mason


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

lol i game in hockley 

best ink is done in ilkeston by a guy called kev  amazing prices aswell 

peace

James

gonna pop over to JWG some time then.. shame about the bloody roadworks neer there


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

ill be sure to come look some time buddy.

i may even become a supplyier XD


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

that the place on the ring road.........
guess i will be going out there for a nosey!!! lol
I know where that is!! (me n my poor sence of direction)

sam


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

dont get mixed up, its not bardills garden center it is the one behind them.
only 2 min walk for me and i can say it's about time we had one closer that dose a choice. also handy for me live food. no more getting in the motor to make a special journey for food.


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

VieT said:


> lol i game in hockley
> 
> best ink is done in ilkeston by a guy called kev  amazing prices aswell
> 
> ...


:lol2:
road works all done reopened last weekend lot easier now it is traffic light controlled.
get all my ink done for nowt. god i got some good mates.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

VieT said:


> lol i game in hockley
> 
> best ink is done in ilkeston by a guy called kev  amazing prices aswell
> 
> ...



My mate had his first tattoo done by him, since then we've discovered a chap called Aaron in bodycraft, hockley. He's amazing. I'd advise you check it out if you think Kev is good!

My friend recently had his first tattoo covered/redone by aaron and it now looks twice as good as before.



Mason


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

to be fair i think i might be bias... my tattoos have always been done by him.. and my cousin is training to eb a tattooist... she does it now.. but only on ehrself and ehr hubby... realy good at ti and getting qualified now.. taught by him 

will definatly check him out.. where is he exactly.. is he just up from hockley... above the turkish takeaway thing.. neer the bridal shop ??

peace again

James


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

opposite the Pit & Pendulum... 

there's a sun lounge type place upstairs. and Bodycraft is downstairs...

Sami


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

there better places than body craft about, went there for my first tat and will *NEVER *go back there. the best place around is skinvasion in long eaton you will not find anyone better than lee just try making a booking it takes about 6 weeks to get in.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

If somebody knows the address of this new shop, can they please post it.

Thanks

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

japanese water gardens 1 mile from junction 25 m1.
come of m1 at j25 take 1st exit onto a52 nottingham. (if coming south if coming north then take 4th exit onto a52) at roundabout stay in right hand lane and go through the roundabout towards toton then it is on your left as you come through the roundabout. take the 2nd entrance.


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

we swear by bodycraft. Terry in there has done a couple of portraits for Simon.....very good! you now have to book in advance with him...has his own place opposite..so he told Si. He has a website to...and Si's first portrait is on it!!
I also use to go to Ollie that was in there.
Si's latest was done by Aaron...new isnt he...Irish chap...
Gave Si some wicked Ideas..and a quote...so think he is gonna go to him after our hols!

Sam


----------



## cep301818 (May 20, 2007)

My wife got a tattoo off that irish guy, it looks great.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, Aaron's the irish guy...

he's only there til December tho...  

so i need to get my sleeve started, and finished by then. 
and Mason needs to get his finished too! 

since i've seen Aaron's work, i won't go anywhere else while he's about. 
He's very honest... i went in with a picture, and he didn't think it would work as a tattoo (too much gold) so he's redesigning me something else from my ideas, and i'm having it done tomorrow... 

and there's Heath at Something Wicked in Lincoln.. he's cool.
You get the tattoos free, you pay for the abuse! :lol: 

he did my Illiminatus one. wasn't that happy about doing off the wall stuff, but i really liked it  

Sami


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

he was talking to Si about a design all down his spare arm!! lol
angel..and clouds n shading n stuff......will tell Si he leaves soon...No idea where he is going??
Be sure to post piccies of yr tat!!

sam


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

few things now..

1. seeing as there is mass ppl from nottingham here now.. any1 know when the meet is in beeston .. its the first thursday in every month.. but not sure time place etc... can sum1 pm me

also..

apparently there is a palce in bullwell that if you go and ask for the 50p treatment... they tattoo a 50p full detail on the bottom of your foot...

if you take the pain and have it finished.. you can ahve any tattoo in the shop to the valu of £150 free...

peace

James


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

right dragging this back on topic 

we're heading to this new shop at about 12:30, Sami and myself and Kev should be there too (Kev132)

Just in case anyone else is planning on dropping by, say Hi if you see us.

Mason


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwww missed you!!
We have just come back from there......We liked it. Had a good choice of reps...and live food for 1.50! so got a couple of tubs. No bloody prices on anything though...bit of a pain. and bloke walking round holding a skunk!!! lol
Kay works there to from tropics..........
wasnt very well organised for opening though......should of been more prepared!

we liked it and will go back....Si seen an awfull looking spider he would like.......

Sam


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

would that be the camel spider , ugly looking thing.
bumped into sami and mason.
was a bit of a pain asking prices, but i know they have been working flat out all week to open up today.
theething probs allways happens never enough time in the day.
recon they will do ok once people get know where they are. hey at least i aint got far to walk now if i want out. and just put order in for exo terra canopy.
main thing is its somewhere new to go.


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

I didnt stick around to find out its name....Si chatting to the lad about it. Nasty one!! looks like a cross with a T and scorpion!! lol
Put me foot down....no more spiders!!!!!

yeah i like somewhere new to look round....not far for me either...think it will be my sunday shop! lol

Sam


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

It was a camel spider, closer to a scorp than a spider despite the name.

Some interesting stuff, vivs need labelling but i'm sure that will come, it was only day 1! That being said i'd have made sure that was done, he will have been well annoyed with "what in here mate" all day long. :lol:

Overall looked good (and a lot bigger than it looks from the outside too).

Mason


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i wasn't that impressed tbh. i didn't dislike it at all... 

but they didn't have that much that was different.... apart from the pair of mongeese(?) 

and the chocolate skunk outside... (which i couldn't get too close to, due to my allergy to bananas! ) 

it looked ok for a shop, a good range of equipment etc... but it wouldn't be one i would ask Mason to take me to if we wanted to go out somewhere.... 
it was a bit maze like... all different rooms, all over the place. but the rep room was sign posted well enough.. 


sami


----------

